# Acana...so many types..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wich type do you ladies recommend?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Any of the Acana's regional lines are great. My chis have only have Grasslands so far but people have always recommended me the Pacifica line. Why not rotate them all?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They are changing their formula next month.If I can find the link I'll post it on here for you


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiii oh are they  it's difficult to get it here in Norway...so then it's probably a while before I can get it


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They had a fire there not so long ago so they're having trouble getting the food out


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

michele said:


> They are changing their formula next month.If I can find the link I'll post it on here for you


Really? for the better I hope 




AnnHelen I am actually changing to Ziwipeak soon, but I have always hear great things about Acana is great quality kibble. That's why I chose it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Here you go*

Welcome!











Welcome to our latest newsletter. This week we want to tell you about some changes to Orijen Dog & Cat Food especially since it is such a popular brand with our customers.

Changes to Orijen Dog & Cat Food


Some of you may have heard about supply issues that Orijen have had over the last couple of months due to a fire at their factory in Canada.
We want to update you on both the current supply status and also news of changes to the Orijen formulation that will be coming at the end of this month.



Orijen Supply Status:
Some of you may have heard that Orijen had a fire at their factory in Canada before Christmas which impacted on the supply of some of their products over the past couple of months. We are pleased to let you know that most of the supply chain is back to normal and we always make sure that we have plenty of stock available on all sizes and varieties.
There are still some issues around the 7kg/6.8kg bags and we expect these to be resolved in the next few weeks.

Orijen Whole Prey - New Formula
Orijen has reformulated its dog and cat foods using a new "Whole Prey" concept, incorporating not only fresh muscle meat but also organ meat, cartilage and marrow, which it says will mirror the freshness and variety of meats that dogs and cats would naturally hunt in the wild.

Using up to 50% fresh meat and organs reduces the need for synthetic ingredients such as amino acids, vitamins and minerals, and the inclusion of bone provides calcium, phosphorous, glucosamine and chondroitin naturally.

Our suppliers at Orijen have said. "Put simply, Orijen Whole Prey is a deeper expression of Orijen's biologically-appropriate mandate, incorporating fresh meats, organs, cartilage and marrow in ratios that bring Orijen closer to the natural diet than ever before."

In conjunction with the new formulation, we have been advised that Orijen prices will be going up. We wanted to let you know about this ahead of the increase in case you want to plan ahead and buy extra Orijen before the price goes up.


----------

